
The Ars Technica System Guide, Winter 2019: The One about the Servers - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/the-ars-technica-system-guide-winter-2019-the-one-about-the-servers/
======
leemailll
This guide reads like a /r/homeserver post without the rack, and lack a
introduction to fun stuff on /r/selfhosted

